# Half priced Architecture plans for the rest of December



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Guys - I am trying to break a cycle of December being my worst month for my Architecture business. Over the last 7 years, December has always been the lagging month. Therefore, I am trying to end that cycle! For the rest of the month, I am offering our services at half our normal rates for PFF'ers. I can offer this on any of our project types (custom houses, additions, commercial design, etc.). This offer includes Structural Engineering for our projects as well.



You can view my work at www.boundsarch.com  Many PFF'ers have used my services before and please feel free to ask them how I performed.



Thanks and help me break the December trend!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Add me to the list of PFF'ers who can vouch for Allen! Bounds is a good man!

buck


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Got some rail plans for The Indigo I need a seal on. Can you help me with that? Tim Scallan @ Breeze Fab 850 554 6172


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the PM's and calls guys!


----------

